# 1964 gto



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Completed this summer, never got a chance to drive it. Still needs alignment.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, very nice.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice. Mine is almost complete as well, though I did get to drive it a bit.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Gorgeous, well done Sir.


----------

